# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hello world ;-)

## Kaper

Hi all,

I used to be quite active on local (Polish) excelforum.pl (see http://www.excelforum.pl/profiles/7838.htm )
So may be here I'll find also a place for me.
I tend to rather answer questions/joind discussions than starting new threads.

Now let me see what goes on on subforums  :Smilie:

----------


## alansidman

Welcome. We look forward to your participation.

----------


## Kaper

Hi alansidman,

As you can see I'm trying my best  :Smilie:

----------


## Kaper

Well, It is exactly a year since I started on excelforum.com. 

As one can see, it was quite busy year - over 2000 posts and over 1400 reputation points.
In a meanwhile I kept my activity on excelforum.pl - Posted there over 800 posts this year (some just admin/mod type - I have a Junor Admin position there) but still 600+ really excel-oriented.

I'd like to express my great grattitude to all forum users. I learned quite a lot this year. Both from "prominent" forum members and from just occasional users, who asked inspiring questions.

I'm glad to be with you!

----------


## alansidman

Well done.  Your contribution has been well received and very valuable to the forum.  Keep up the good efforts.

----------


## Kaper

And ... next anniversary. 
Already 5 years here.
Quite busy I shall say. And I learnt a lot.

Thanks to all who asked questions which made me think (and learn new features), and special thanks to those, who joined discussion to show beter way than I proposed.

----------


## fina99

hello kaper welcome to forum

----------

